# McColloch Eager Beaver 325 BC brush Cutter



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Talk about rotten luck - years ago I bought a McCulloch blower, chainsaw and brush cutter. Now that I need parts - whooppee, they've gone out of business. But, to the matter at hand, the brush cutter hadn't been used in a while and was working fine when last used but won't start now. After replacing the rotting fuel lines and check the carb, I have narrowed it down to no spark and suspect a bad ignition module. To get to the module, I'm going to have to remove the clutch - how do I do it? Any ideas on where to locate a new module at a reasonable price? Any help will be greatly appreciated....


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

As for the clutch. there will be an arrow on it showing the direction it can be removed. Put a drop of penetrant oil on it to remove easier. Also to remove the clutch, remove the spark plug and let the piston go to BDC. Insert a piece of rope or twine to stop the piston from reaching TDC when you pull on the pull starter. This will keep the clutch or flywheel from spinning. when removing the clutch, (I ues a pair of channel locks with teeth protectors to keep form scoring the metal) turn in the direction of the arrow. and it will spin off. If you keep turning and nothing is happening, you might not of used enought rope in the cylinder. It should have some resistance.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Peppy - but how do I get the outer housing of the clutch off? I don't think I can follow the steps you've suggested until I first remove that first.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

I take it you are referring to the Clutch bell. In the middle of the clutch bell, there will be a torx screw that you will have to remove. I had to go to Sears and buy a set ($10)that look like screwdrivers because torx bits were too fat to fit down the hole.


----------

